# Retirement Living In The Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

_*Here's a pretty good site with some basic information about moving/retiring here to the paradise islands.
Unfortunatlly this site has a few ads and some of the info is a bit outdated I think. But all in all, its a factual assessment of the country that may serve as a good starting point for anyone investigating living here in the islands.


Enjoy: *_Island Extravaganza: Retire to the Philippines on $800 a Month – International Living - Since 1979



Jet...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

That was an excellent and informative link.
Thank you.


----------



## jockney (Mar 12, 2012)

Before taking your pension speak to a financial advisor, there is a lot of great options most people dont know about. Sounds like i'm advertising cause I am a financial advisor but I havent put a link so just giving good advice to get advice from someone.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jet Lag said:


> _*Here's a pretty good site with some basic information about moving/retiring here to the paradise islands.
> Unfortunatlly this site has a few ads and some of the info is a bit outdated I think. But all in all, its a factual assessment of the country that may serve as a good starting point for anyone investigating living here in the islands.
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of things in the world financial market as well as wars have changed the way many think of moving overseas and especially to the Philippines.
Have the kind of info sites listed in the original post help or assisted any of you in your decision to make the move here to the islands? 
Seems logical to me that this type of site would be usable now more than ever. Considering the great influx of new expats to the Philippines, they must be getting the idea and information from somewhere. Or is it mostly by word-of-mouth?


Jet...


----------

